
Naked Shorting Comes Full Circle  - nickb
http://seekingalpha.com/article/71331-naked-shorting-comes-full-circle
======
slapshot
Seems to vastly over-simplify the problem down to an alleged evil-doer that
wants to destroy the world. The markets are a lot more complex than that;
short-selling has value as a tool to correct excessively high prices. Correct
(as in "reliable" or "indicative of actual value") prices make the market move
efficiently. Efficiency isn't some abstract good, it's what makes raising
capital possible. It protects buyers from buying over-inflated stocks. It
increases liquidity, etc.

Of course, there is some point at which any practice can be destructive, but
the problem isn't short-sales; it's abusive short sales. And there's no one
evil-doer.

